# Exploiting Gamestop, Is it bad?



## Sage Gaara (Aug 23, 2013)

Alright so the other day Saints Row IV came out, for me it was sort of a spur of the moment urge to buy it, now of course I didn't have the money, but I found one of their deals (found here: http://www.gamestop.com/trade2) I had an old copy of City Folk and a couple 3DS games NOW, here's the random idea I had, what happens when you peel off a sticker of 3DS game? I remember a lot of people peeled their GBA games so I was like hmm, so I peeled my Ocarina of Time 3DS game and it came CLEAN OFF, I have one shit 3ds game (Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir) so my douchebag brain hatched the idea of switching the stickers and cases, So I put the Ocarina of Time sticker on the Cursed Memoir Card and put it in the Zelda Case and hauled to Gamestop AND IT WORKED. I traded in City Folk and a masked copy of Cursed Memoir to get a copy of SR 4 fresh out of release. I immediately called a friend of mine when I got home and told him, he practically died laughing and I told him he should probably tell his manager about that, but how could something so easily exploitable go unnoticed? There's no way to trace trade-ins (I asked my friend) so you can't ban the person from the store or anything. I just can't comprehend how something like that isn't noticed atleast until someone buys the masked copy but they can't do anything about it besides refund the person, probably peel the sticker off themself an re-label the game. It's insanity.

P.S. Don't buy Saints Row 4 for the story, The ending is total poop


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2013)

inb4 only two responses come from this question

1.Gamestop exploits people so it's ok to exploit them.

2.You did a bad thing *scold* *scold* *scold*


----------



## dalc789 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is why the people at my local gamestop are told to test the games they get before handing over the money.  I've done this several times.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 23, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> inb4 only two responses come from this question
> 
> 1.Gamestop exploits people so it's ok to exploit them.
> 
> 2.You did a bad thing *scold* *scold* *scold*


 


I agree with both, I felt kind of like an ass doing but at the same time I went in the other day to trade in four PS3 games and they were like "12 bucks".


----------



## Devin (Aug 23, 2013)

As much as I hate Gamestop you aren't really screwing them, you're screwing whoever buys that copy of Cursed Memoir.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 23, 2013)

dalc789 said:


> This is why the people at my local gamestop are told to test the games they get before handing over the money. I've done this several times.


 

Sometimes when you get a reputation with the Gamestop (going in a lot) and you trade in a lot they stop checking them.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 23, 2013)

Devin said:


> As much as I hate Gamestop you aren't really screwing them, you're screwing whoever buys that copy of Cursed Memoir.


 

The person may shit bricks, "Wait, this is supposed to be Zelda, WAT? WAT THE FOOK M8"


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2013)

Devin said:


> As much as I hate Gamestop you aren't really screwing them, you're screwing whoever buys that copy of Cursed Memoir.


The person will just come back and they'll probably refund them or give them the game they actually wanted.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 23, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> The person will just come back and they'll probably refund them or give them the game they actually wanted.


 

That's what i'm saying will probably happen, it'll be a while before it does though because right now a Used and New copy of OOT3DS sells for the same at Gamestop


----------



## Devin (Aug 23, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> The person will just come back and they'll probably refund them or give them the game they actually wanted.


 

Poor 9 year old Jimmy's parents won't take him back to GameStop the same day.  Stuck with his shiny new 3DS, and a game he can't even play since it uses AR cards.

EDIT: I'm teasing a bit. I mean sure you can do it but if I went to GameStop, bought LoZ, got home and found out I got a copy of Cursed Memoir (Which is a good game IMO.) I'd be pissed.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 24, 2013)

ok as much as i find this funny...........THATS STEALING/counterfiting now if that was money you'd deal with the secret service and do HARD TIME (back on track) it's just plain wrong to mind f*ck a little kid or a grown man


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> ok as much as i find this funny...........THATS STEALING/counterfiting now if that was money you'd deal with the secret service and do HARD TIME (back on track) it's just plain wrong to mind f*ck a little kid or a grown man


 

made me lul


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2013)

You shouldn't be such a scumbag and switch labels.

Just keep your games or sell them on Ebay if you want some money back.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You shouldn't be such a scumbag and switch labels.
> 
> Just keep your games or sell them on Ebay if you want some money back.


 




ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> inb4 only two responses come from this question
> 
> 1.Gamestop exploits people so it's ok to exploit them.
> 
> 2.You did a bad thing *scold* *scold* *scold*


 
le lul, it was an experiment, I literally decided in the same say I wanted Saints Row 4 and spawned that idea.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 24, 2013)

or worse these guys THE SEQUEL POLICE








http://spacequest.wikia.com/wiki/Sequel_Police?file=SP-DialoguePortrait.png
sorry bad space quest joke


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> or worse these guys THE SEQUEL POLICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


y u do dis


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> le lul


 


DHG Sage Gaara said:


> y u do dis


 

Oh god no.
You're one of those people ._.
Nvm, I retract me reply.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 24, 2013)

While Gamestop has long made a profit ripping off unaware buyers/sellers, they do straight-up tell you how much you're going to get when you sell the game -- this is just counterfeit, very wrong no matter what the excuse.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Oh god no.
> You're one of those people ._.
> Nvm, I retract me reply.


 

Hey, hey, hey what do you mean "those people"



Saturosias said:


> While Gamestop has long made a profit ripping off unaware buyers/sellers, they do straight-up tell you how much you're going to get when you sell the game -- this is just counterfeit, very wrong no matter what the excuse.


 

It's a form of counterfeiting, yes, but I expect more of a pat on the shoulder for letting the numbnuts know they should check their games right at the time of trade in as opposed to looking at it for 2 seconds.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> 2.You did a bad thing *scold* *scold* *scold*


 

But that's right.


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 24, 2013)

The word 'exploit' already answered your question.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm tending to get get very brief replies, what i'm looking for is a response balancing and counterbalancing why its right/wrong to exploit something like this to a big corporation like Gamestop thats been known for years to rip off gamers.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I'm tending to get get very brief replies, what i'm looking for is a response balancing and counterbalancing why its right/wrong to exploit something like this to a big corporation like Gamestop thats been known for years to rip off gamers.


 
The thing is, Gamestop isn't being boned here, the guy who buys that game for his kid or for himself is.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> The thing is, Gamestop isn't being boned here, the guy who buys that game for his kid or for himself is.


 

I meant through them doing offers. Technically they are being screwed though because

1) It looks bad on them
2) It was to exchange a crappy piece of merchandise for a brand new one so by extension that's loss of profit (Even if the way Gamestop gains profit is through used games) and the way it's loss of profit is the person who buys that game is going to return it and either be refunded or have to be given the actual gam which they'll then have to put Cursed Memoir up so its X - Y = LOP (X Being the cost of OOT3DS and Y Being the cost of Cursed Memoir, LOP being the difference which is their loss of profit) On top of losing a copy of a New game for "Masked Merchandise".


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2013)

If this was the Olympics, you'd be taking the gold in Mental Gymnastics.



DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I'm tending to get get very brief replies, what i'm looking for is a response balancing and counterbalancing why its right/wrong to exploit something like this to a big corporation like Gamestop thats been known for years to rip off gamers.


 
What's there to say, to "balance and counterbalance" here? What's there to argue here? This isn't a morally murky ethical dilemna - you selfishly exploited the store for your own gain. That's a shitty thing to do, and no matter how you try to justify it ("Gamestop is totally evil, right? G-guys?"), that doesn't change anything. The only people you hurt will be the honest customer that tries to purchase the game next.

Don't act like a douche and expect the internet to validate it for you. Just take responsibility for your actions and don't be a dick.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If this was the Olympics, you'd be taking the gold in Mental Gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I have a slight feeling you work for Gamestop or just are an easily butthurt person, or support big business!


----------



## Forstride (Aug 24, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I have a slight feeling you work for Gamestop or just are an easily butthurt person, or support big business!


 
Gahars is just telling you that you should be a bit more honest.

You wouldn't like it either if I sell you a copy of GTA 5 for 40 quid only to find out that the DVD is replaced with GTA 3 for example.
It makes you feel ripped off.

Gamestop isn't ripping people off, Gamestop just is trying to make some money on people who never heard of selling on Ebay.
Or to people who trade in games (which I don't do personally tho)

It's you, "the scammer" that scams both gamestop and the next person to purchase that game.

In short: Don't switch labels and either accept the trade in at Gamestop or try your luck on Ebay.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Gahars is just telling you that you should be a bit more honest.
> 
> You wouldn't like it either if I sell you a copy of GTA 5 for 40 quid only to find out that the DVD is replaced with GTA 3 for example.
> It makes you feel ripped off.
> ...


 
Now that's the type of reply i'm looking for


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldn't do that again.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 24, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> I wouldn't do that again.


 

I don't plan on it, lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> inb4 only two responses come from this question
> 
> 1.Gamestop exploits people so it's ok to exploit them.
> 
> 2.You did a bad thing *scold* *scold* *scold*


 
Gamestop doesn't screw people over.
People just expect Gamestop to not be a business because they're retards.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Gamestop doesn't screw people over.
> People just expect Gamestop to not be a business because they're retards.


Yeah people could find the same games for much cheaper on Amazon and Ebay or even Bestbuy and Walmart.
I have no idea why so many people still shop at Gamestop.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Yeah people could find the same games for much cheaper on Amazon and Ebay or even Bestbuy and Walmart.
> I have no idea why so many people still shop at Gamestop.


 
that's one thing i've always assumed is just American, because every Canadian EBgames (gamestop) i've been to, the prices are spot on and used games tend to be a bit cheaper than a new game is anywhere else, as it should be.
Trade in rates are still horrible, but again they're a business and if someone wanted full value for their loot, they should sell it themselves.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> that's one thing i've always assumed is just American, because every Canadian EBgames (gamestop) i've been to, the prices are spot on and used games tend to be a bit cheaper than a new game is anywhere else, as it should be.
> Trade in rates are still horrible, but again they're a business and if someone wanted full value for their loot, they should sell it themselves.


I thought all EBgames turned into Gamestop because they were bought out or something but I guess not.
Here most games are just 5 dollars cheaper used even though at most other places you can find them used and sometimes new for cheaper than that.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 24, 2013)

This is a form of false advertising, which is illegal.  For a good reason.

There's no way to justify it.  If Gamestop treats you bad, avoid buying from them instead of wasting their time and possibly money (if they don't check).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I thought all EBgames turned into Gamestop because they were bought out or something but I guess not.
> Here most games are just 5 dollars cheaper used even though at most other places you can find them used and sometimes new for cheaper than that.


the last time i when to a gamestop/ebgames, when i was in canada 2 years ago, the used games were 5 dollars cheaper compared to the "NEW" games that are opened and with the case put on the self and the disk is a horrible paper thingy that scratches the disk.
GameStop My definition of "NEW" is sealed and not a gutted game case/box


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 24, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the last time i when to a gamestop/ebgames, when i was in canada 2 years ago, the used games were 5 dollars cheaper compared to the "NEW" games that are opened and with the case put on the self and the disk is a horrible paper thingy that scratches the disk.
> GameStop My definition of "NEW" is sealed and not a gutted game case/box


So your saying they open the new games?? and still sell them as new, No way would I accept that. thats crazy


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I thought all EBgames turned into Gamestop because they were bought out or something but I guess not.
> Here most games are just 5 dollars cheaper used even though at most other places you can find them used and sometimes new for cheaper than that.


 
Well EBgames and Gamestop are one and the same. But are still called EBgames here, probably because its a more known name in Canada. Don't think i've ever seen an actual "Gamestop".
But yeah, the prices I see in EBgames are usually the exact same I see everywhere else. EBgames just has a much, much, much broader selection.



dragonblood9999 said:


> the last time i when to a gamestop/ebgames, when i was in canada 2 years ago, the used games were 5 dollars cheaper compared to the "NEW" games that are opened and with the case put on the self and the disk is a horrible paper thingy that scratches the disk.
> GameStop My definition of "NEW" is sealed and not a gutted game case/box


 
I dunno what ghetto Ebgames you went to but it sounds like a store to avoid.
Individual stores =/= all the stores
Also the yellow disk sleeve doesn't harm the disk, unless I guess you start grinding nails against it and crying that it's not protecting the disk from harm.



Thomas83Lin said:


> So your saying they open the new games?? and still sell them as new, No way would I accept that. thats crazy


 
No, they don't.
I've NEVER seen an unsealed new game at my EBgames.
EDIT: Oh, sometimes you'll see an open copy on the new shelf with a "new" label. Its kind of misleading, yeah. But when you bring it to the counter they go to the back and grab a brand new, sealed copy. I dunno why the hell they do it but yeah. Happened a couple of times where I just grabbed the game on the shelf with a nice price, opened, and they took it and gave me a brand new copy.
EDIT EDIT: Actually when I bought Crisis Core like that, there was a new copy, and beside it a used copy. So I take the used copy up to the desk, guy goes in the back, grabs me a sealed copy, charges me for a used copy. Needless to say, I was quite happy with that.


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 24, 2013)

This is called "fraud".


----------



## Slave (Aug 24, 2013)

Actually here at my gamestop whenever I trade-in games he takes our informations... so I guess it would be pretty friggin' easy to trace back that sort of fraud...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2013)

OP, i'm going to buy a whole bunch of original brick gameboys and a sack of oranges. Then, I'm going to peel the stickers off of the oranges and stick them to the gameboys (so you think they are oranges) and fill a sock with the disguised gameboys, and beat you with them. 

Apparently your moral compass needs adjusting if you need the internet to validate the incredibly selfish act you just performed.


----------



## 3DSGuy (Aug 24, 2013)

I traded in a 3DS which would be considered working only by the strictest legal definition.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 24, 2013)

You need the internet to validate what you have done, not to mention you're asking GBAtemp of all sites...? That's a bit silly, if you ask me. No matter how much GameStop deserves it, doing the actual deed merits a massive facepalm. Very selfish act, hope you are proud of yourself.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> So your saying they open the new games?? and still sell them as new, No way would I accept that. thats crazy


yeah i know that's why i only bought the games that i could not find at any other store there.
also they don't even seal the "NEW" game case with a gamestop sticker or something. so if you wanted to you could just walk into the store and copy all the dlc codes that come with the games.
also this happened to me 2 years ago, 3 months after infamous 2 came out(i believe):
I refused to buy it(Infamous 2) at Gamestop but no matter what store i would go to they did not have it in. So i said f**k it i'll just buy it at gamestop, anyways i went to the local Gamestop and bought a "NEW" but not sealed version of Infamous 2, because they said that they did not have a sealed copy of the game, this was at about 10 min to the store closing. When i got home i open the case to play my game, *but the casher did not put the game in the case. *So i tried i called but it was closed already. I decided to call the next day. one of the employees pick up and i explain to her what happened  this stupid bitch tell me to hold then hang up on me, i was like wtf maybe the call was disconnected, so i call again, she said the same thing to me then hangs up again, i am pissed now i call back asking was she kept hanging up on me, she then start to tell me that she told me to call back in 5 minutes(when she did not).
I say to myself f**k this i am going to the store. I get there and ask for the manager. I tell him what happened he was like "i am sorry sir but i don't believe you" so i tell him look up the security camera from the day before and he did not want to, like i said i was there the day before at about 10 minutes before closing time, i told him ether to check the security footage and give me my game or i will call the cop, as i was robed. He reluctantly went and check the security footage and guess what? it turns out the the person that sold me the game stole it, he put the disk into his pocket, i was talking to my brother in law so i wasnt paying to much attention. the manager game me a sealed copy of the game and a gift card with 20 dollars on it(the game was on sale for 29.99 i think) apologized, then decided to check some more footage from that week. it turn out that the employee was stealing from them for a while, was fired and had to pay about 2000 dollars

sorry for the long post


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> No matter how much GameStop deserves it...


 
Gamestop doesn't "deserve" anything...
No one is forced to shop there. It's cool to not agree with their business model, but for anyone to suggest that they are underhanded or evil is just silly.
You don't like what they charge for used games? Shop somewhere else, and ask them if you can return your used game for _any _reason whatsoever (including: I finished it) within 7 days...
You don't like what they give you for trade-ins? No problem, just go ahead and post them on Craigslist or ebay and enjoy meeting some stranger at McDonalds or making a trip to the post office and paying for shipping.

I don't see many people talking about how much Starbucks deserves to be ripped off for charging $2+ for a coffee when they could make it themselves for around $0.20... You're paying for convenience...


On topic:
Sometimes I forget there are people like this in the world...  Then I go to work and realize I deal with them every day...


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 24, 2013)

Slave said:


> Actually here at my gamestop whenever I trade-in games he takes our informations... so I guess it would be pretty friggin' easy to trace back that sort of fraud...


 
Yeah, they do this in Game in the UK.


----------



## Devin (Aug 24, 2013)

Slave said:


> Actually here at my gamestop whenever I trade-in games he takes our informations... so I guess it would be pretty friggin' easy to trace back that sort of fraud...


 

They take all of our information which includes;

Name
Address
Phone Number
License Number
Thumb Print
Blood of first born child.

They say it's due to having to a law that makes them treat trade ins similar to a pawn shop.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Devin said:


> They take all of our information which includes;
> 
> Name
> Address
> ...


Which is actually true.  The Sheriff's Department here temporarily shut down 2 local stores a few years back because they weren't doing this...  Some people don't realize Gamestop is doing it because they scan their Power Up Rewards card and it already has your info on it.  Just have to sign over the trades at the end of the transaction (which also signifies your agreeing to their policies).


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

All i say is Fuck Gamestop to Hell and Back  Fucken Crooks Themselves


----------



## Zaide (Aug 24, 2013)

Fraud is fraud. The morality of it is not contingent on who it was done to.

Gamestop's code of ethics should have no impact on yours. Even if they are ripping people off, that does not justify you ripping them off. Your logic seems to be that two wrongs make a right, which is a complete fallacy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> All i say is Fuck Gamestop to Hell and Back  Fucken Crooks Themselves


What makes them crooks?
If it is about the second hand buying prices that is the standard model for a pawn shop type affair.
If it is them robbing those poor downtrodden game devs by selling second hand games then yeah that is not quite how things work.
If it is them removing downloadable versions of games then yeah that could be kind of bad. Though they did go quite far to sort that one http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2391984,00.asp
If it is about them reboxing the possible reprint xenoblade got the other week then is that even remotely close to being out of order?
I could see questions about their virtual monopoly status.... until I consider you can still buy games in loads of places otherwise.


As for the OP we have already geolocated you and are now finding the staff member closest to us so we do not get stung with a large phone bill for ringing round the gamestops of the area.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

That Xenoblade thing really got my Juices Flowing.........I stopped supporting GS years ago i only buy from my Local Ma&Pa game shop and the mighty Amazon 

I remember selling sum complete in box DS Games the last time i dealt with em and they gave me $1 dollar for my copy of Gunpey DS  they gave me 35 dollars for $150 worth of Games

Never Again..........Never Again


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2013)

They arnt ripping anyone off, they are a middle man who looks to make profit
You are taking the hit for convenience, you can walk in with used games and walk out with cash
If people are too lazy and stupid to sell it them selves, then thats their problem

At the end of the day they didnt commit a crime but you did


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> They arnt ripping anyone off, they are a middle man who looks to make profit
> You are taking the hit for convenience, you can walk in with used games and walk out with cash
> If people are too lazy and stupid to sell it them selves, then thats their problem
> 
> At the end of the day they didnt commit a crime but you did


 



Blame the Victim........Typical Corporate BS


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Blame the Victim........Typical Corporate BS


 
OP isn't the victim, the guy who buys that game is. Gamestop isn't taking a hit for it.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 24, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> or worse these guys THE SEQUEL POLICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't apologize, you deserve a cookie for finding an excuse to make a Space Quest reference.  (by the way, none of the pictures show)

Now go finish swabbing the deck of the Aluminum Mallard.

As for the topic at hand, I'm not a fan of what you've done.  I don't have any love for gamestop, but the poor kid who buys a copy of OoT and finds it to be a Fatal Frame spinoff will be rather disappointed.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Blame the Victim........Typical Corporate BS


Victim of what exactly?  When you take a handful of games in, and they tell you, "You'll get $12 for these three games," you certainly have the option and opportunity to say, "No Thanks."

You are essentially paying them so you don't have to meet some stranger at the 7-Eleven outside of town or take your chances on ebay where your auction _might_ end at a decent price not including shipping expenses...


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> OP isn't the victim, the guy who buys that game is. Gamestop isn't taking a hit for it.


 


I agree and that really Sucks.......we are screwing ourselves we the people  But GS other Practices are whut im saying

The OP really didnt think it thru i guess that he was gonna be ripping off another customer in the process


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

3DSGuy said:


> I traded in a 3DS which would be considered working only by the strictest legal definition.


 

...I gotta hear this one.



Devin said:


> They take all of our information which includes;
> 
> Name
> Address
> ...


 
Odd, they do NOT do that here, whatsoever.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> The OP really didnt think it thru i guess that he was gonna be ripping off another customer in the process


 


macmanhigh said:


> All i say is Fuck Gamestop to Hell and Back  Fucken Crooks Themselves


 

So.... you're basically saying that he was right in the first place and now are saying that he's wrong?

Better light up another blunt, You seem to be not clearly thinking anymore.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> That Xenoblade thing really got my Juices Flowing.........I stopped supporting GS years ago i only buy from my Local Ma&Pa game shop and the mighty Amazon


 
I don't get why the Xenoblade thing is such a big issue.  The game is selling for $100+ on amazon and ebay.  Hell, I exploited Gamestop's under-market-value prices on it a few months back to get it at $60, saving me probably around $50.  If they're finally moving on to market-value prices, that's hardly something to be upset about.  That being said, I only go to gamestop when I have to (like when I was looking for the Skyward Sword bundle).  I leave near the Starland warehouse, which is infinitely more awesome than Gamestop, so I go there for my gaming needs.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 24, 2013)

You tricked lamestop and traded a shit game for another shit game... big whoop. Though I will say that being a douchetard and switching labels is about as low as selling someone an iPhone box with and actual apple inside.
It doesn't bother me as much because mostly only douchetards shop at gameslop anyways, I on the other hand prefer my new games to actually be NEW and unopened. For used games I'll stick to ebay and craigslist and make sure to test the games before purchasing.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2013)

and thus the vicious circle starts again
your not screwing gamestop. you are screwing the person who will buy the game next.
how would you feel if you bought, lets say Pokemon Y/X used only to find out when you get home that the game is Pilot Wings, Steel Diver or something else


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> and thus the vicious circle starts again
> your not screwing gamestop. you are screwing the person who will buy the game next.
> how would you feel if you bought, lets say Pokemon Y/X used only to find out when you get home that the game is Pilot Wings, Steel Diver or something else


 
I would find the fucker that did it, break into his house, and beat the ever living shit out of him.


*I like Pokemon.*


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 24, 2013)

Kinda a low blow there to who ever buys it >.> I Do hope they trace you back...

Hoping karma bites you in the ass for this


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I would find the fucker that did it, break into his house, and beat the ever living shit out of him.
> 
> 
> *I like Pokemon.*


Exactly


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> So.... you're basically saying that he was right in the first place and now are saying that he's wrong?
> 
> Better light up another blunt, You seem to be not clearly thinking anymore.


 


Clealry ur not reading right.....i said F Game$top for its practices........The OP  just sucks balls for screwing another Gamer


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

I SNITCHED ON THE OP!
I called a Gamestop in Haverhill and told them about it. The guy's gonna notify all of the other stores in that area as well!
(No, really, I did this. Fuck you, OP.)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2013)

Still doesn't justify the OP tricking gamestop with a switched label game.

Gamestop is just trying to pay their bills and employees.
That people are to stupid to realize Ebay is a better place where you potentially get more money for your old games is their own fault.
Gamestop is just a place that gladly invites those people.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I SNITCHED ON THE OP!
> I called a Gamestop in Haverhill and told them about it. The guy's gonna notify all of the other stores in that area as well!
> (No, really, I did this. Fuck you, OP.)


 
If you really did this you get a box of cookies!
even if you didn't you deserve a sugary treat for making me lol xD


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Once again Fudge Game$top to Hell


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> If you really did this you get a box of cookies!
> even if you didn't you deserve a sugary treat for making me lol xD


 
I really did it. I'll call back to tell them more specifics as well.
EDIT: Update: They got the name of the OP as well! Justice wins this time!
To be more specific, they ID'd him too!

FAST6191, not too fast, are you?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I really did it. I'll call back to tell them more specifics as well.
> EDIT: Update: They got the name of the OP as well! Justice wins this time!


 

You won the Internet today


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 24, 2013)

Reminds me of when I was a kid and swapping the bar codes on things to get stuff cheaper. 

Of course I never made any sort of moral debate about it, I knew it was wrong and I knew it was essentially stealing. (I was also like 12 and really wanted those Transformers cheap enough to afford on my allowance.)  

The thing about trying to justify it via "Gametop is evil!!!" is that all companies are evil in some fashion, so you could justify stealing from almost any company on earth. 

But the problem with that is now you have sunk to the same level or even lower than Gamestop...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2013)

I love how many people think Gamestop is evil because... they set their own rates on their precious video games. I mean, we have companies that use conflict materials (Nintendo being one of the worst, funnily enough) and take advantage of what is essentially slave labor (think Foxconn), but nobody cares. No, it's Gamestop, of all companies, that gets the outrage. Give me a fucking break.

Also, if you think committing fraud is a way to "stick it to the man", you a) don't understand what "consumer activism" actually is, or b) are 12. In either case, you need to grow up.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I really did it. I'll call back to tell them more specifics as well.
> EDIT: Update: They got the name of the OP as well! Justice wins this time!
> To be more specific, they ID'd him too!
> 
> FAST6191, not too fast, are you?


 
lol! that was a good one xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I really did it. I'll call back to tell them more specifics as well.
> EDIT: Update: They got the name of the OP as well! Justice wins this time!
> To be more specific, they ID'd him too!
> 
> FAST6191, not too fast, are you?


 

You officially win the internet, I'm glad you squealed on the OP.


----------



## Bake (Aug 24, 2013)

Soo, found the reply you were looking for?
Doesn't really matter if the reply is objectively right or wrong, you just "choose" what you want to hear right?


----------



## YamiZee (Aug 24, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> I wouldn't do that again.





DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I don't plan on it, lol





Thanatos Telos said:


> I SNITCHED ON THE OP!
> I called a Gamestop in Haverhill and told them about it. The guy's gonna notify all of the other stores in that area as well!
> (No, really, I did this. Fuck you, OP.)


That was hardly necessary


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 24, 2013)

When I used to trade in games, they would test the games out before they took 'em.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> P.S. Don't buy Saints Row 4 for the story, The ending is total poop


 
#No_Taste aside, you're asking people if exploiting a legitimate, legal business which does others no harm is a bad thing - yes, it's a bad thing. inb4PeopleClaimingIt'sARipOff, bills don't pay themselves plus there needs to be a profit margin - don't like their prices? Don't buy from them - good luck with buying each and every game on E-Bay instead of a legitimate game store that takes care of your discs and hardware and may even resurface the discs if they're not working right - something hardly any E-Bay user will do for you. What the OP essentially did is fraud and unlike what he thinks, he may be traced, banned from the store or persecuted because there's such a thing as CCTV - they know exactly who handed in that particular game.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...What the OP essentially did is fraud and unlike what he thinks, he may be traced, banned from the store or *persecuted* because there's such a thing as CCTV - they know exactly who handed in that particular game.


 
And OP could even be *prosecuted*, too!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #No_Taste aside, you're asking people if exploiting a legitimate, legal business which does others no harm is a bad thing - yes, it's a bad thing. inb4PeopleClaimingIt'sARipOff, bills don't pay themselves plus there needs to be a profit margin - don't like their prices? Don't buy from them - good luck with buying each and every game on E-Bay instead of a legitimate game store that takes care of your discs and hardware and may even resurface the discs if they're not working right - something hardly any E-Bay user will do for you. What the OP essentially did is fraud and unlike what he thinks, he may be traced, banned from the store or persecuted because there's such a thing as CCTV - they know exactly who handed in that particular game.


 
He's already been traced. At the very least, they'll ban him from trade-in, then the store, then finally, prosecution.
Also, out of the 10 Gamestops that I've gone to (5 in a different state), none of them have resurfacing devices due to liability. It's a bit odd.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Aug 24, 2013)

I've just been directed to this thread by Kouen.

My thoughts, quickly summed up:

What an utter, utter dick move. I mean, something like this really places you amongst the most pathetic sellers I can think of. Good to know that some form of justice has been met, such as it is. I hope the OP doesn't get prosecuted horrendously for it, but a store ban is definitely something I'd take into consideration for someone trying to pull these kinds of things. If nothing else, a trade ban would be no more than logical.

OP: You knew you were pulling a poor stunt when you did this. I won't tell you you're a horrible person and deserve to (insert lengthy rant on possible consequences - starting at torture and ending at burning in whatever hell you choose- here), but the backlash here was certainly deserved. You sought validation for something that deserves none.


----------



## sandytf (Aug 24, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara, please stop making people from Haverhill, Massachusetts look like criminals.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 24, 2013)

I also think this joker should be blacklisted on our trading forums here. Seriously, fuck this guy. Let's not give him a chance to screw one of us over.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm well ok. If the OP gets arrested or banned, that's his own fault. I read a story about some rapper in New York Insta-gram'ing photos and such of his illegal guns he was selling (spoiler alert, the cops raid his residence and seize his guns and arrested him).

This thread makes about as much sense as that. Why in the hell would you go to an online place like this and tell people about this?

You have some bright idea at the whim of the moment to defraud another company/individual. Then for some reason you're surprised that it worked, then wanted to find a place to gloat about that and then proceed to try to mask the fact that you are gloating about it by framing into a question on whether or not what you did was wrong.

But at the end of the day, you broadcasted to the world that you performed an illegal act and it will be as no suprise that cops will be at your door or the store you defrauded suddenly says for you to get off their property.

Ignoring the question about whether what you did was right or wrong, you definitely should have kept this to your self because that should be what everyone here could agree on.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Blame the Victim........Typical Corporate BS


 
I'm never sure whether I want to bash my own head in with a brick, or yours, every time I have to read the retarded drivel you post on a daily basis.
Good god you live up to your moronic name.

Gamestop is a business and they require making money to survive. They're not there to serve your lazy whims. Want $20 for your $20 game? Sell it your fucking self, it takes time and effort, Whereas walking into gamestop and getting a $1 for it takes almost 0 effort.
People are so stupid, they trade games in and then cry about it instead of going "oh nevermind" and selling it themselves. It's really not THAT hard.

Gamestop receives so much pointless hate from uneducated bumpkins like you that it's almost sickening how dumb the general population really is.
"It's cool to hate gamestop so I hate them too"


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm never sure whether I want to bash my own head in with a brick, or yours, every time I have to read the retarded drivel you post on a daily basis.
> Good god you live up to your moronic name.
> 
> Gamestop is a business and they require making money to survive. They're not there to serve your lazy whims. Want $20 for your $20 game? Sell it your fucking self, it takes time and effort, Whereas walking into gamestop and getting a $1 for it takes almost 0 effort.
> ...


 


Not this idiot again.....PLEASE bash ur head in it'll do the interweb a Service seems as if U work for Game$top or sumthing sweet Jebus

Seems the water is tainted up there huh???


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm never sure whether I want to bash my own head in with a brick, or yours, every time I have to read the retarded drivel you post on a daily basis.
> Good god you live up to your moronic name.


 
It's the weed, man.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Not this idiot again.....PLEASE bash ur head in it'll do the interweb a Service seems as if U work for Game$top or sumthing sweet Jebus
> 
> *Seems the water is tainted up there huh???*



Speak for yourself dude. I bet you never empty yours out. Fuck. Perhaps you missed basic economics class in high school because you dropped out or some shit. At least be a responsible stoner who can actually make a good argument in a subject he/she is arguing against. Jesus Christ, there needs to be 100% less people like you browsing the internet.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Speak for yourself dude. I bet you never empty yours out. Fuck. Perhaps you missed basic economics class in high school because you dropped out or some shit. At least be a responsible stoner who can actually make a good argument in a subject he/she is arguing against. Jesus Christ, there needs to be 100% less people like you browsing the internet.


 


Damn even my fellow Americans are idiots......oh wait ur From Texas  figures as much.......


----------



## ßleck (Aug 24, 2013)

Shit's about to go down.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Cant understand why people enjoy sucking the Juice outta the A$$ of Corporations so much.....Boo Hoo for them they have to make money....Whaaa they have to survive


----------



## Devin (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Damn even my fellow Americans are idiots......oh wait ur From Texas  figures as much.......


 

Something wrong with people from Texas?


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Devin said:


> Something wrong with people from Texas?


 


All i have to say is.......Rick Perry   -_-


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Cant understand why people enjoy sucking the Juice outta the A$$ of Corporations so much.....Boo Hoo for them they have to make money....Whaaa they have to survive


 
Can't believe people enjoy wasting their money on drugs to the extent that they project that idiocy onto every aspect of their online personality. You're one crunchy mensch, guy! Take it to the man!


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Can't believe people enjoy wasting their money on drugs to the extent that they project that idiocy onto every aspect of their online personality. You're one crunchy mensch, guy! Take it to the man!


 


Ahh ignorance....that smell is Familiar with idiots Labeling Marijuana as Drugs

Maybe u should read some actual facts about it before grouping urself with the Dumb Masses


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Ahh ignorance....that smell is Familiar with idiots Labeling Marijuana as Drugs
> 
> Maybe u should read some actual facts about it before grouping urself with the Dumb Masses


 

K, guy.  Marijuana isn't a drug.  It doesn't alter your state of mind in any way.  That's just what the MAN wants you to think, man!  Evil Gamestop works for the Man in all the Man's wickedness, man!  They're trying to take my weed, man, and video games and shit, man...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Cant understand why people enjoy sucking the Juice outta the A$$ of Corporations so much.....Boo Hoo for them they have to make money....Whaaa they have to survive



So many possible responses. Primarily though the entirety of society is now based on the idea that if you use work and science you can make an excess of something which funds everything else, as this is kind of hard to do all by yourself you get to join people together and make businesses. Similarly people are quite happy to call out dick moves and the only one that went on here was the OP defrauding someone.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Ahh ignorance....that smell is Familiar with idiots Labeling Marijuana as Drugs
> 
> Maybe u should read some actual facts about it before grouping urself with the Dumb Masses


 
I don't have any inherent disagreements with weed. I'd never go near the shit because I can't stand the stench or the effects, but that's just me.
I, and i'm sure many people, don't give two shits what you do in your basement. But when it starts to project outward to such an extent that you are actively advertising you're a pothead at every turn, then it becomes a huge problem. People like you are complete and utter trash. Your monkey brained idiocy is exactly why people hate potheads, and by association, pot. You and many like you make everyone else look like complete fucking retards.

You came into this thread, like you do most threads, in some delusional stupor under the vague impression you seem to have any clue what the hell is being talked about. You don't, you're an uneducated moron and it always shows in every single one of your posts. You have no idea what you're talking about, you just barf out what the majority of other retards have already spewed. Your opinions are nothing more than nonfactual second hand vomit, and it's becoming increasingly annoying.

If I used too many big words for you, let me know. i can probably dumb it down by removing some letters and capitalizing Random words.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 24, 2013)

Incoming warn and closed thread.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Incoming warn and closed thread.


 

This thread's discussion has long since been closed.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Incoming warn and closed thread.


 
I deserve it and it's totally worth it.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I deserve it and it's totally worth it.


 
Well not you, I meant for macmanhigh.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't have any inherent disagreements with weed. I'd never go near the shit because I can't stand the stench or the effects, but that's just me.
> I, and i'm sure many people, don't give two shits what you do in your basement. But when it starts to project outward to such an extent that you are actively advertising you're a pothead at every turn, then it becomes a huge problem. People like you are complete and utter trash. Your monkey brained idiocy is exactly why people hate potheads, and by association, pot. You and many like you make everyone else look like complete fucking retards.
> 
> You came into this thread, like you do most threads, in some delusional stupor under the vague impression you seem to have any clue what the hell is being talked about. You don't, you're an uneducated moron and it always shows in every single one of your posts. You have no idea what you're talking about, you just barf out what the majority of other retards have already spewed. Your opinions are nothing more than nonfactual second hand vomit, and it's becoming increasingly annoying.
> ...


 



First of all i never promoted pot in any of my Post learn to read at least.......now whut does that have to do with me not liking Game$top?????


Again maybe u should learn to READ at first seems u took the time to type out that paragraph for whut im not sure.......u seem more offended at anyone for posting then for staying on topic


and Last i own a Home.....i dont live in the Basement like u most likely do gorging urself to death on Bacon probably.....u should stop that grease is seeping into ur Brains



Anyyyywayyyyyyyyy..............Fuck OP & Game$top


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Well not you, I meant for macmanhigh.


 
I'll take the warn, he can have the banhammer.

Plox.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 24, 2013)

Thread isn't locked yet? It can happen any moment


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope it does


----------

